# 3D Archery Like You Have Never Seen!!!



## s.o.p team (Jan 30, 2008)

X-Factor Archery is proud to offer the latest in 3D style shooting. Have you seen the Buckmasters Top Bow Challenge? This fun, fast-paced pop-up shooting system is now booking events for 2009. The best thing, this is for all skill levels! We can hold an event or fundraiser for your organization or place of business. We can run tournaments for teams and/or single shooters. Let an X-Factor Archery tournament bring the customers to you. For information about hosting an event or becoming an X-Factor sponsor please, contact us as soon as possible because we have a limited amount of availability. CAREFUL IT’S ADDICTING……

For more information call Aaron at 517-392-1453 or you can shoot me a PM.


----------



## s.o.p team (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

sounds pretty awesome Aaron. If you have it set up somewhere close let me know I'd love to try it.

DJ


----------



## s.o.p team (Jan 30, 2008)

bowmanhunter said:


> sounds pretty awesome Aaron. If you have it set up somewhere close let me know I'd love to try it.
> 
> DJ


Where in Ohio are you located? It looks like we are going to have an event in Wilmington OH. I will post all the details on this event and others as the information becomes definite. Looking forward to meeting you.

Aaron


----------



## s.o.p team (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Jason Balazs (Feb 10, 2007)

Anywhere in Colorado??


----------



## Non Control (Dec 30, 2007)

Wilmington OH. not far from us. must be at clinton county


----------



## Boilermaker2 (Feb 10, 2008)

you guys going to have anything in north dakota?


----------



## whitetail25 (Oct 22, 2006)

Anything around or near Pittsburgh Pa. Would love to try this..


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

anything out west? wyoming or utah?


----------



## s.o.p team (Jan 30, 2008)

Jason Balazs said:


> Anywhere in Colorado??


I have one event in the works for November in Denver but nothing definite. We would be willing to come to Colorado so any one looking to host an event shoot me a PM or give me a call. Thanks for the inquiry.


----------



## s.o.p team (Jan 30, 2008)

Non Control said:


> Wilmington OH. not far from us. must be at clinton county


This event is being put on by a church there in Wilmington. Its not a definite yet but looks pretty promising, as soon as I get the details I will pass them on. :thumbs_up


----------



## s.o.p team (Jan 30, 2008)

Boilermaker2 said:


> you guys going to have anything in north dakota?


Nothing in ND yet but we will are always looking for new places to hold events. We are located in Michigan but are booking shoots all over the Midwest and beyond if reasonable. We have an 11 target system using McKenzie 3D targets. X-Factor Archery will entertain any ideas you may have for a fun and exciting event. This could range from a simple fund raiser to an all out weekend money tournament. The events can be held indoors or outdoors and safety is never an issue due to our back stop system. Thanks for your inquiry.


----------



## s.o.p team (Jan 30, 2008)

whitetail25 said:


> Anything around or near Pittsburgh Pa. Would love to try this..


Nothing in PA yet but we are booking shoots all over the Midwest and beyond if reasonable. We would love to come to PA so if you are interested in holding an event or know a club, organization, outdoor store, etc. in your area that would be interested we can accommodate them also. We are booking events year round indoors or outdoors so give me a call or shoot me a PM. Thanks for your inquiry.


----------



## s.o.p team (Jan 30, 2008)

ghost trail said:


> anything out west? wyoming or utah?


Because we are located in Michigan both of the states you mentioned are just a little out of range for us. With that said I will say that we are entertaining any ideas someone may have for a shoot so I guess its possible :teeth: As events become a definite I will post the dates and locations so check back here periodically because you never know. :thumbs_up


----------



## s.o.p team (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## mjgonehunting (Mar 5, 2007)

Anything planned for the Northeast at all?

What do you need as far as setup space,parking,ect to set up an event?

Might be able to get one of the local clubs interested.

What is the charge for something like this?


----------



## s.o.p team (Jan 30, 2008)

mjgonehunting said:


> Anything planned for the Northeast at all?
> 
> What do you need as far as setup space,parking,ect to set up an event?
> 
> ...


At this time we have no shoots booked for the North East. We will entertain any offers you might for having us for an event. Local clubs are some of the best places to hold a pop-up shoot. They usually have plenty of space and we can arrange the shoot in a way that benefits them financially. Most places we go to we like to have about 40 yds. deep by 30 or 40 yds. wide. When it comes to parking it all depends on the number of shooters you get to shoot the event. Cost also varies, depending on which type of event you hold as well as the number of shooters who participate. Generally we like to do our events over entire weekend and look for shooter numbers to be some where around 100 or more. For some additional information on dates available, cost and how we can help you arrange an event shoot me a PM or give me a call at 517-392-1453. Look forward to hearing from you. :thumbs_up

Aaron


----------



## s.o.p team (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

Anything in Illinois?


----------



## stalley (Nov 17, 2006)

Any chance Nebraska or Eastern Iowa is on the list of futures????


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

How about Wisconsin?


----------



## s.o.p team (Jan 30, 2008)

illbowhunter said:


> Anything in Illinois?


Nothing yet but there are still some openings. :thumbs_up


----------



## s.o.p team (Jan 30, 2008)

stalley said:


> Any chance Nebraska or Eastern Iowa is on the list of futures????


We have had a few requests for Iowa but nothing definite. I will let you know if something becomes available. :thumbs_up


----------



## s.o.p team (Jan 30, 2008)

DBLLNGR said:


> How about Wisconsin?


Wisconsin could be in the future I will post it here as soon as its a done deal.


----------



## s.o.p team (Jan 30, 2008)

DBLLNGR said:


> How about Wisconsin?


Wisconsin could be in the future, I will post it here as soon as its a done deal.


----------



## bigbulljoe (Jul 2, 2005)

anything in Minnesota?


----------



## s.o.p team (Jan 30, 2008)

bigbulljoe said:


> anything in Minnesota?


Sorry nothing in Minnesota yet, but if you know someone who is looking to have us for an event send them my way. :wink:

Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

that would be great to have one in wisconsin i knw alot of guys would come and shoot from here by me


----------



## s.o.p team (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## s.o.p team (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## s.o.p team (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## texan_76 (Jun 8, 2008)

what about georgia?


----------



## s.o.p team (Jan 30, 2008)

texan_76 said:


> what about georgia?


So far most of our stuff is in the Midwest Michigan, Ohio, and Wisconsin but we would be glad to come down there if you knew some one who was looking.


----------



## bowhunter476123 (Mar 4, 2009)

how about southern wisconsin or northern illinois


----------



## s.o.p team (Jan 30, 2008)

bowhunter476123 said:


> how about southern wisconsin or northern illinois


Nothing is definite yet, we have had a lot of interest in the southern Wisconsin area but nothing for northern Illinois. We will entertain any offers someone may have for a shoot, so if you have an idea for an event or know someone who maybe interested just give me a shout out. :thumbs_up


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

How about indiana???


----------



## s.o.p team (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

do you have any definites yet and if so can you post them up


----------



## s.o.p team (Jan 30, 2008)

DBLLNGR said:


> do you have any definites yet and if so can you post them up


We have many events still in the works, as soon as they are all locked in and a done deal I will post them here on AT.

Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## s.o.p team (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## s.o.p team (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

Bump  :smile:


----------



## s.o.p team (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

ttt


----------



## s.o.p team (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## s.o.p team (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

:smile: B U M P


----------



## s.o.p team (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## s.o.p team (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## xringbob (Oct 30, 2008)

do you have any pics on how your set up looks


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

any thing in indiana yet???


----------



## s.o.p team (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## s.o.p team (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## s.o.p team (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## s.o.p team (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

xringbob said:


> do you have any pics on how your set up looks


X2, Also is there anything in Wisconsin.


----------



## s.o.p team (Jan 30, 2008)

*First Event Pics*

Here are the much awaited pics many have been asking to see, the rain kind of put a damper on things but the guys and gals still showed up to shoot this past weekend.


----------



## s.o.p team (Jan 30, 2008)

More Pics


----------



## s.o.p team (Jan 30, 2008)

And a few more


----------



## s.o.p team (Jan 30, 2008)

I am also working on some video links, I should have them up sometime on Sunday. :thumbs_up

Aaron


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Anyone who has a chance to shoot an X Factor Archery event, DO IT! It is a BLAST!!! Thanks again Aaron can't wait for the next event!!


----------



## s.o.p team (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Great looking banner! Now as for the arrow with vanes on the side of your trailer :mg: Just kidding!


----------



## s.o.p team (Jan 30, 2008)

Paul Morris said:


> Great looking banner! Now as for the arrow with vanes on the side of your trailer :mg: Just kidding!
> 
> View attachment 568485


Theres one in every crowd! :wink:


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

T t t


----------



## s.o.p team (Jan 30, 2008)

A few more pics from this past Sunday at Battle Drums house. I don't think Flip Flop will ever shoot regular 3D again :mg:


----------



## s.o.p team (Jan 30, 2008)

and some more


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*michigan!*

i am from horton MI just out side of jackson, anything for michigan yet?


----------



## XFactor Archery (Apr 30, 2009)

*JC Archery Open Shoot*

We will be at JC Archery in Stockbridge Sat. May 16th an Sun. May 17th


----------



## s.o.p team (Jan 30, 2008)

*Video is just about done*

The video will be here in a just a bit.


----------



## s.o.p team (Jan 30, 2008)

*White Tail Acre Shoot*

We will be at White Tail Acres in Leslie MI Memorial day weekend.


----------



## XFactor Archery (Apr 30, 2009)

*Lenawee Conservation Club*

Looks like we will be at the Lenawee Conservation Club Saturday June 28


----------



## XFactor Archery (Apr 30, 2009)

*Looking to schedule HSO event*

we are looking for a place to have a HSO event in Northern Indiana, Wisconsin, and Ohio. If anyone has any ideas please give us a call. 517-879-1001


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

Bump


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*hmm*

where is jc archery at in stockbridge is that the big indoor range? also what is the format and what are shoot times and pricing?
thankss bryan


----------



## s.o.p team (Jan 30, 2008)

JC Archery is a shop and its located at 4700 Shepper Rd., Stockbridge, MI. 49285. We use HSO scoring format and rules and the cost is $10.00 for the first round and $5.00 dollars for every round after. You can also purchase 5 rounds for $20.00. Attached is the rules you can download. Hope to see you there. :thumbs_up

Aaron


----------



## XFactor Archery (Apr 30, 2009)

We have started an official X-Factor Archery thread there is a ton of information there as well as some new pics and a You Tube Link.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=918475


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

Bump


----------



## dkingrey71 (Dec 31, 2004)

These are some great guys here!!!! looking forward to see you at Bakers this fall. Donnie


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

to the top


----------



## XFactor Archery (Apr 30, 2009)

dkingrey71 said:


> These are some great guys here!!!! looking forward to see you at Bakers this fall. Donnie[/QUOTE!
> 
> You da man Donnie! :darkbeer:


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

Bump


----------

